# Acronis True Image 2010 + SSD



## PANsVoice (15. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem:
Auf meinem bisherigen Windows 7 RC auf einer HDD lief Acronis ohne Probleme.
Seit Ablauf des RC habe ich Windows 7 Home Premium 64 bit auf einer SSD installiert.
Seitdem läuft Acronis nicht mehr. Es lässt sich installieren, aber Windows sagt mir, dass Acronis mit dem OS nicht kompatibel ist. Auch im Kompatibilitätsmodus als Vista oder XP geht es nicht.
Zuerst dachte ich, vielleicht funktionierts, wenn ich das Programm auf einer HDD installiere. Aber trotzdem kommt die gleiche Meldung.
Auch als Admin ausführen bringt nichts.

Kann es sein, dass es nicht geht, wenn das OS auf einer SSD liegt?

Auf meiner Verpackung von Acronis steht zwar, dass Windows 7 unterstützt wird (was mit dem RC auch bestätigt wurde). Auf neuen Packungen steht zusätzlich dabei, dass unterstützte Dateiformate FAT16/32 und NTFS sind.


Weiß jemand Rat? Gibt es Lösungen?


Vielen Dank
Gruß
PANsVoice


----------



## Herb_G (15. Juli 2010)

Hi,

Win 7 64 bit, Acronis 2010

ich habe keine Probleme. Ich habe mit Acronis erst meine Festplatte 1:1 von HD auf SSD kopiert und auch seitdem läuft das Programm weiter einwandfrei.


----------



## PANsVoice (15. Juli 2010)

Seltsam.

Gibt es noch weitere Erfahrungsberichte?
Ober Vorschläge, woran es liegen könnte?


Danke
PANsVoice


----------



## Herb_G (16. Juli 2010)

einen Tip hätt´ich. Bei mir hatte die klonfunktion nicht so wie gedacht funktioniert. Hab mich riesig geärgert, weil ich gedacht hab, das Geld, dass mich das Programm gekostet hat, in den Sand gesetzt zu haben.
Bin auf die Acronis Homepage - dort gibt es Live-Support. Wurde dann mit einer Elena aus Russland verbunden und die hat mein Problem präzise nach 2 min gelöst gehabt und ich war echt zufrieden.

Schreib doch mal den Acronis-Chat an. Vielleicht kennt man das Problem.


----------



## PANsVoice (16. Juli 2010)

Werde ich mal versuchen.

Danke


----------



## PANsVoice (16. Juli 2010)

Die Antwort aus dem Acronis-Fourm:


Welcome to our Forum, we're glad you joined us! I understand your concern, and will be glad to shed the light to the situation. 
I regret to inform you that Acronis True Image Home 10 is an outdated product. It's not developed, supported and updated anymore. Thus it was never modified to support Windows 7, and we do not guarantee its successful installation and safety of your machine. 
Should you need to Windows 7, I can suggest you to upgrade to Acronis True Image Home 2010. Just click on "upgrade" button on the product page and it will be added to your shopping cart. You can test the solution before deciding whether you need it. I would also advise you to take a look at its User's Guide, you may find it useful.
Should you need anything else or have any further questions - feel free to contact us at your earliest convenience, we will be happy to help you!
Thank you!


Warum das Programm jedoch auf Windows 7 RC lief, wurde mir bislang trotz Nachfrage jedoch nicht beantwortet.


Gruß
PANsVoice


----------



## xlarge (21. Juli 2010)

hä? hab die antwort nicht verstanden. erst steht da "...that Acronis True Image Home 10 is an outdated product. It's not developed, supported and updated anymore." und danach "Should you need to Windows 7, I can suggest you to upgrade to Acronis True Image Home 2010.". das macht doch keinen sinn, oder?


----------



## PANsVoice (21. Juli 2010)

Der Link geht auf eine Trialversion von 2010.
Ich denke nicht, dass ein Upgrade von 10 auf 2010 möglich ist.

Die Antwort auf meine Frage, warum 10 bei Windows 7 RC funktioniert.

"It may ran on Windows 7 Release Candidate since all Windows platforms  has something in common, though it's still not the same of Acronis True  Image Home 10 is reported to support. It was never updated for this OS  and never tested on it . Thus we don't guarantee it will work, and we  won't be able to help you in case there are any technical issues with  Acronis True Image Home 10 and Windows 7. 
 Thank you for understanding!"


----------

